# I want to do my own alignments



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what equipment I need to measure and adjust camber and toe on my car. I keep on neglecting this b/c I'm too cheap to pay someone $60+ each time I F*** with my wheels or suspension.

What equipment is required to measure toe and camber? What are recommended numbers for daily driving and track? And how do you adjust toe? (I know how to adjust camber).


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

LOL I thought I would never say this to you but..............................
www.sentra.net


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

really??? damn, I haven't been there in a LOOOONNNNGGGG time, LOL


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, you jus mean the numbers. What about how to adjust it and what to use for measurement?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

haha its in there I just checked it.Look at the guy with the plate and 2 measuring tapes.In the pic description it tells you how to check,adjust and what tools you need.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

do'h, I was looking at the chart. I remember seeing that picture a long time ago, it's still kinda vague on how to adjust the toe.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Toe is not adjustable as far as I know.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Oh my bad I was thinking you were in a B13 for some reason.Just found this on NPM:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/westend.shtml


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you two are thinking of the rear. The rear is a solid beam, toe is not adjustable unless you bend the axle. That NPM writeup is the procedure and there are only 2 people in the country I would trust to do that: West End, and Steve(98 SR20VE) on SR20 forum.

Anyway, I only care about the front b/c it's the only part of the B14 suspension that gets knocked out of place often. I can care less about caster adjustment or angle. I jus want to be able to measure/adjust the front toe and the front camber.

Right now, my toe is really bad, I have to hold the steering wheel to the right to go straight. My passenger camber is also very bad, I can visually see the negative camber, and since I have lower camber pins, they get knocked out of place very fast. I realy jus want to learn how to save myself $60 on frequent alignments.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

http://www.longacreracing.com/catalog/catlist.asp?catid=5

Check out the products that Longacre offers. It's probably a waste if you don't change your settings often, but if you like to race... or just tinker. The products will quickly pay for themselves when compaired to getting a race shop to do an alignment for you. The real benifit of these products are that you can use them anywhere... (at the track for example).


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you two are thinking of the rear. The rear is a solid beam, toe is not adjustable unless you bend the axle. That NPM writeup is the procedure and there are only 2 people in the country I would trust to do that: West End, and Steve(98 SR20VE) on SR20 forum.
> 
> Anyway, I only care about the front b/c it's the only part of the B14 suspension that gets knocked out of place often. I can care less about caster adjustment or angle. I jus want to be able to measure/adjust the front toe and the front camber.
> 
> Right now, my toe is really bad, I have to hold the steering wheel to the right to go straight. My passenger camber is also very bad, I can visually see the negative camber, and since I have lower camber pins, they get knocked out of place very fast. I realy jus want to learn how to save myself $60 on frequent alignments.


good luck with that toe in the front.

edit: NM, I was thinking of caster. sorry early morning...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I realy jus want to learn how to save myself $60 on frequent alignments.


at my tire shop ( evans tire ) i just paid for a lifetime alignment for $80 and i get free adjustments forever.. so far ive gone back 6 times for a regular checkup  and never paid anymore


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

think firestone has that too but I'm paranoid letting others touch my car...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

James said:


> think firestone has that too but I'm paranoid letting others touch my car...


haha i would be like that too if i had a snail under the hood

like.. where you taking it? oh , just to do a little test run to check alignment


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

last time I did an alignment I heard my turbo spooling away in that exact situation...


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

haha. i pay $10 for an alignment 
benefits of working for a garage that has an alignment machine. all i have to do is pay the computer fee (each time a new car is loaded, the comp add's a fee...its weird, i know) i do the work myself (which can be difficult first few times around)...but it isnt bad since i have the big computerized lift with the wheel reflector things 

its fun. i can pay $10, set to -2* for autocross, then back to like -1* for daily driving


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=29158&

Steve Foltz is the man when it comes to DIY alignment. Plus he can bend your rear beam to adjust toe for very reasonable price.


----------

